
Show HN: Eventhandler, a game where you play by triggering browser events (2012) - sigvef
http://arkt.is/eventhandler/
======
kyriakos
I'm either really bad at this or the game is too fast.. i fail after 4-5
events. its flappy bird all over again.

nice game though. i like the graphics.

------
crashandburn4
I don't have this working on chrome (Arch Linux, chrome Version
34.0.1847.132). Works on firefox though. Also mouse wheel doesn't fire when I
try it :(

~~~
matthuggins
Works on Chrome 34.0.1847.131 on OSX.

~~~
LaikaF
Works on Chrome 28.0.1500.52 on Windows 7, but not firefox 24.5

------
jachwe
Very cool and addictive. Reminds me of "z-type" which already killes hundreds
of my working hours. :-)

------
arbabu
Couldnt get it working with chrome/firefox.

------
michaelmior
Works fine for me on Chrome. Neat idea! :)

------
aaronem
What a nifty idea, and surprisingly fun!

------
Nilzor
beforeunload? how the f do I trigger that?

~~~
tav
Click refresh (ctrl/cmd+R in many browsers) and then press cancel in the
dialog box that pops up asking if you want to leave the page.

